# Looking for a small handgun.



## Jessie (Apr 21, 2013)

My name is Jessie, my husband is set to deploy soon. And I want to protect myself and my daughter. I have a little Winchester 22 rifle. The other gun I shot was a 22 swift as my dad called it... I literally landed on my ass. I want nothing that powerful. Just a little small handgun but I don't want something pink and prissy. Something easy to shoot especially for small hands. 

I'm 5,1 and 137 lbs. I have tendinitis and arthritis. My spine ( The L1 and L2 vertebrae bones) are broken but my spinal cord was not harmed ( I raced motocross for 6 years ridden for about 18 years) 

Guns I've seen that I like but have not tested are the Lahr pm40 and rugar lcp but my husband has an air soft gun I think it's a glock and I love that feel but it's air soft. I'm going in a few weeks to try some out but I would like other opinions first. Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you prefer a semi-auto pistol vs. a revolver?

How much money do you have allocated for a purchase? 

Do you prefer new, or are you okay with used? 

For self-protection, I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a .380 cal. 

The more info. we have, the better we can help you.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 21, 2013)

Personally nothing against a revolver, I'm just not a fan. I prefer a pistol. I have 1349.07 saved for my gun. And as for new or used as long as it will work I personally don't care. 
I like the size of both the kahr mp40 or I also like the glock but I don't want anything bigger than a glock. I really like the 40 cal bullets. I think a 45 cal would be to big. But I'm not very good with guns, I hate the recoil. Another feature I like is the c/t laser, Since I'm no sniper. I want something that isn't to girlie. But I have small hands.

Basically I want something that won't give me slide rip or I'm not sure what its called but I don't want to rip the space between my thumb and index finger. I want it small but powerful and will put two in the chest and one in the head if I can aim that good, and good for small hands with little recoil.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jessie said:


> My name is Jessie, my husband is set to deploy soon. And I want to protect myself and my daughter. I have a little Winchester 22 rifle. The other gun I shot was a 22 swift as my dad called it... I literally landed on my ass. I want nothing that powerful. Just a little small handgun but I don't want something pink and prissy. Something easy to shoot especially for small hands.
> 
> I'm 5,1 and 137 lbs. I have tendinitis and arthritis. My spine ( The L1 and L2 vertebrae bones) are broken but my spinal cord was not harmed ( I raced motocross for 6 years ridden for about 18 years)
> 
> Guns I've seen that I like but have not tested are the Lahr pm40 and rugar lcp but my husband has an air soft gun I think it's a glock and I love that feel but it's air soft. I'm going in a few weeks to try some out but I would like other opinions first. Thanks


1911's have considerably less recoil than a Glock. I wouldn't recommend a Glock for someone like you because of the recoil, but the problem with the 1911 is that since it's single stacked, you won't be able to have as many rounds in the mag. If that doesn't bother you, a 1911 (S&W, Kimber, Springfield, Colt, Sig, etc.) is probably a good choice. Another one you might want to look at is a small .338 snub nose magnum. They're pretty easy to control and very concealable.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jessie said:


> Personally nothing against a revolver, I'm just not a fan. I prefer a pistol. I have 1349.07 saved for my gun. And as for new or used as long as it will work I personally don't care.
> I like the size of both the kahr mp40 or I also like the glock but I don't want anything bigger than a glock. I really like the 40 cal bullets. I think a 45 cal would be to big. But I'm not very good with guns, I hate the recoil. Another feature I like is the c/t laser, Since I'm no sniper. I want something that isn't to girlie. But I have small hands.
> 
> Basically I want something that won't give me slide rip or I'm not sure what its called but I don't want to rip the space between my thumb and index finger. I want it small but powerful and will put two in the chest and one in the head if I can aim that good, and good for small hands with little recoil.


Do you have any experience with a semi-auto pistol, and some of the malfunctions they can experience? Things like the wrong type / brand of ammo can cause feeding issues. Limp-wristing can also be an issue with some models. Some don't like to be over lubricated, as well as under lubricated. Maintenance can also be an issue with some. Have you field-stripped a semi-auto before?

I'm bringing all this up so that you have something to consider. I have lots of semi-autos and revolvers. I'm happy with either one. The revolver is about as reliable as you can get. No safety to mess with, much easier to maintain, and nothing to worry about in regards to a magazine, a slide, or getting bit by the slide. I have huge hands, and although I'm well aware of how it happens, I've been bit more than once.

Anyways, you obviously have enough funds to buy a very good firearm, new or used. Nothing wrong with the .40 cal. either. My main carry gun is a SIG P250C, chambered in that round. I like having 13+1 rounds available as well.

If you are really concerned about recoil, you might want to stick with a 9mm. There are some very good semi-autos chambered in that round, that are compact and easily carried.

I'm not sure what to tell you about a laser. Me, myself, I have no use for one. I think of them as a gimmick more than anything else. But, I do like having a very high quality light on my gun. My SIG P250C has one on it. But then again, you need to know how and when to use it to be effective.

Anyways, keep asking questions and do some on-line research. Plenty of reviews available out there. One tip though. Don't tell any gun shop exactly how much you have to spend. If you do, that will definitely color how they respond to you and may dissuade them from showing you handguns that are more cost effective or budget friendly.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

Another good smaller weapon is one of the S&W Bodyguards. It comes in a small revolver and also a pistol version. Very cool. My buddy has one of each.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

The Ruger SR9 has a reputation as a soft shooter. My sister in law is very slender and had no problem with the recoil on my SR40. Grip might be big for you. But if that one is too big, any high capacity will be hard.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessie said:


> I like the size of both the kahr mp40 or I also like the glock but I don't want anything bigger than a glock. I really like the 40 cal bullets. I think a 45 cal would be to big. But I'm not very good with guns, I hate the recoil. But I have small hands.
> 
> Basically I want something that won't give me slide rip or I'm not sure what its called but I don't want to rip the space between my thumb and index finger. I want it small but powerful and will put two in the chest and one in the head if I can aim that good, and good for small hands with little recoil.


MMM, lets get this straight, you have arthritis, small hands, small stature, don't like recoil, and aren't very good w/ guns. You want to start off with a .40cal subcompact pistol? Are there any ranges around you that allow you to shoot rentals? 9mm has less recoil than either the .40 or .45 and is an adequate self defense caliber. Don't put the cart before the horse, I'd suggest you sign up for a self defense training course and somehow shoot the pistols you have interest in if at all possible before buying. The Kahr .40cal or Glock .40cal's are very good pistols, but I assure you they will have some snap, especially the Kahr, some even attest the .40 has more snap than a .45.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Please do not buy a .40 if you are recoil sensitive.

Please do not buy a pocket gun / subcompact of ANY CALIBER if you are recoil sensitive.

I would suggest a Kahr K9, the mid sized steel framed pistol in 9mm for someone in your shoes.

Mid-size 9mms are the way to go. 

A Glock 19, Smith M&P9 Compact, Walther PPS or PPQ are good options as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, "slide bite" is most often a result of improper grip, not the gun, especially for those with small hands. 

That being said there are some guns that offer more protection than others but if the cause is improper gripping of the gun, that must be corrected first or all bets are off.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a Walther PPQ as my main pistol and it's a mid size 4 in barrel.. very comfortable in hand and comes with different grips you can play with based on hand size.. 

I also have a S&W M&P Shield (9mm) that is a compact pistol, very easy to conceal but feels like a mid size grip.. I don't have as much experience shooting it yet as its only a couple of days old .. but so far it sounds like a good option for you to consider.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Another possibility for OP: 
Sig 239 in 9mm - heavy metal gun eats recoil, smaller grip size due to it being single stack.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Tip said:


> Another possibility for OP:
> Sig 239 in 9mm - heavy metal gun eats recoil, smaller grip size due to it being single stack.


I wouldn't use this one. That first shot is the most important and small, weak hands and a Sig DA/SA trigger on first shot are not a good combination.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I forgot the Trigger topic.. the PPQ M2 has an AWESOME trigger pull 
But it might be bigger than what the OP is looking for..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Please do not buy a .40 if you are recoil sensitive.
> 
> Please do not buy a pocket gun / subcompact of ANY CALIBER if you are recoil sensitive.
> 
> ...


Jessie, I understand your wanting help in deciding, but with the info given you may like the .40cal, but will the .40cal like you? My brother's wife is a life long shooter and generally shoots a lady-smith 38 special and a Beretta 92fs, but when she shot our 96FS, a full-size .40, she did not like the recoil and never shot it again. BTW, she is one heck of a shot, but just didn't like the snap. If you are really stuck on a .40, I did shoot a Glock 23 w/ the compensated barrel, and I can say it was the softest shooting .40 I've ever shot, it really did shoot like a 9mm in my observation.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Jessie, There is no reason to get a small gun unless you want to be able to carry it concealed. A larger, heavier gun will hold more rounds, have less recoil, the slide will be easier to rack, and it will be easier to shoot well. Many of your "desires" don't make sense. You want a little gun when a normal size gun will serve you better. You seem to be focused on 40 cal (which kicks like a mule) but you are worried about recoil and orthopedic problems. If you are serious, you need to understand your limitations and priorities and avoid being swayed by hearsay and bragging. Finally, don't forget to plan and budget for training, practice, cleaning and maintenance, and safe storage.


----------

